# Tractor of the Month - Broken in half Case IH MX 255



## KSDoniphan (Sep 9, 2015)

My father was driving our MX 255 pulling a bat wing mower and pulled into my Uncle's drive way. He slowed down to a crawl speed to begin making a turn and then he said he heard a loud "bang" and then took a nose dive. We have owned this tractor for the past 5 years and it has about 3700 hrs. I have never seen anything like this, nobody has. I'm just glad he didn't get killed going down the the highway in road gear. This tractor has not been moved, its in the same location as when it literrally broke in half without warning. We always wash and wax and maintain our equipment and there was no advanced warning that this piece was damaged in any way.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ouch! That'll ruin your day. Ouch. Can it be repaired or will it be a fabrication project?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, thank goodness no one was hurt! Can you even repair something like that? Makes one think that a good inspection is in order after a piece of equipment is washed and serviced. 
Looks like there is rust in the break, may have been in the works for a while.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Son of Gun 
Keeps us updated on your findings.


----------



## KSDoniphan (Sep 9, 2015)

The rust is that I took the pics about 5 weeks later after rain had hit it at least 3 times. All of the cracks and breaks have discoloration now.


----------



## KSDoniphan (Sep 9, 2015)

I've always thought just about anything can be repaired. Local dealer quoted about 40K.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, sounds mighty expensive, but you couldn't replace it for that much, that's for sure.


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ever figure out the cause for the break


----------



## KSDoniphan (Sep 9, 2015)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Ouch! That'll ruin your day. Ouch. Can it be repaired or will it be a fabrication project?


Apologies for not responding much sooner  Yes, it could have been repaired and was. They ended up trading it as-is and it was repaired and sold. The trade was for a CaseIH 275, which we have and I can assure that it is gone over in detail looking for any hairline cracks.


----------



## KSDoniphan (Sep 9, 2015)

Wil7171 said:


> Ever figure out the cause for the break


I would have to say the expression is "death by a thousand cut." Most likely something that was just enough to cause a stress fracture but thereafter was a tiny traumas that kept piling up.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Never seen the likes of that!


----------

